# Ideas on Stallions for my TB event mare



## charlimouse (11 December 2010)

I am currently trying to decide which stallion to use with my mare next season. The mare is just over 15hh, very fine pure TB, By Chaddleworth. She has Nijinsky lines on her dam line.

She has the most amazing temperament, and is the most straightforward horse I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with in all respects. She evented successfully to CCI* level, never getting any XC jumping penalties (and very few time penalties!), she is brave as they come, yet always sane and sensible, she is the most straightforward horse i've ever ridden. She would have gone Intermediate, but she had an old injury from her racing days, which finally caught up with her.

She had a lovely filly in June, By Sempers Spirit. The foal gained a first premium at the BEF Futurity in the eventing section, and was the best coloured of the day. 

Picture of her eventing







Unfortunatly havn't got one of her standing up square on this computer for you to see conformation, but her weak areas are:

*Her feet are pretty flat, and quite weak and brittle
*She is very fine, so needs a bit of bone added
*Would like foal to be at least 15.2hh+, but no bigger than 16.2hh
*Hasn't got the best paces, they are long and flat.
*She is a little bay TB mare, so would like some 'presence' added.

Here is a picture of her foal







And a cute picture of them in the snow!







So any ideas!!!!!!!! Preferably not a pure TB as I want a bit of bone added, but open to suggesstions!!!!!!!


----------



## Doris68 (11 December 2010)

Sport Horse....ID x TB..registered of course.  Go to IDHS (GB) and click on the stallion link to see the sport horses.

Nice little mare btw!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (12 December 2010)

I will watch this thread with interest because I think it is incredibly difficult to find the right event stallion for a light boned TB mare, that has the right combination of good bone, good movement and jump and is a real eventing type stallion, & gives you confidence that it will produce sound offspring. A lot of stallions about seem very light of bone. 

Cant think of any really at the top of my head, but would look up  Irish stallions-  there is royal concorde who has a video on youtube which is who I used on my light TB mare to produce an eventer. He has the bone/toughness/scope/barvery and enough foot that you would need for a tough eventer, probably doesnt have the extravagant movement that you want but he has enough presence I think.  
Oh the other one to look up would be Puissance- he is Irish,  has a bit more movement and is one of the top event sires.  Very suspect temperment in himself and his offspring but its obviously not stopped them all succeeding. Hopefully your girl's good nature would even that out a bit. His stock look like they can stand up to eventing- look up all of Sam Watsons horses.


----------



## Aredis (12 December 2010)

Perhaps you may like to have a look at Penrhyn Dictator, he is a super little Cleveland Bay standing 16 hands. He has worked at medium level dressage and has sired many successful show horses. 

Sorry I dont have a link but sure you will find him through google


----------



## Aredis (12 December 2010)

We are also hoping  to use Jemoon Celtic Warrior next year.
He is a stunning little horse at around 15.2hh.
A little powerhouse with a jump like a stag.
He is a part bred Cleveland Bay based with Jane Moore in Yorkshire.

http://www.jemoonstud.co.uk/index.cfm?fa=contentGeneric.twovjmjchcbeepgq


----------



## air78 (12 December 2010)

What's you budget for the covering fee/ semen?


----------



## dianchi (12 December 2010)

Very sorry but you cant go wrong with an ID and in particular....
www.avantistud.com

Ive put him on my TB mare this year, i went looking for the same weakness improvements, although my girl has the paces i needed the bone, and shorter coupling.

Cant recomend this stallion enough, he is a super star with fab conformation and attitude to die for!

Whatever stallion you choose make sure you actually go and see them in the flesh so you get a real feel for them!

Good luck


----------



## charlimouse (12 December 2010)

air78 said:



			What's you budget for the covering fee/ semen?
		
Click to expand...

Willing to pay upto £1000 for the right stallion.


----------



## 2Conker (12 December 2010)

charlimouse said:



			I am currently trying to decide which stallion to use with my mare next season. The mare is just over 15hh, very fine pure TB, By Chaddleworth. She has Nijinsky lines on her dam line.

She has the most amazing temperament, and is the most straightforward horse I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with in all respects. She evented successfully to CCI* level, never getting any XC jumping penalties (and very few time penalties!), she is brave as they come, yet always sane and sensible, she is the most straightforward horse i've ever ridden. She would have gone Intermediate, but she had an old injury from her racing days, which finally caught up with her.

She had a lovely filly in June, By Sempers Spirit. The foal gained a first premium at the BEF Futurity in the eventing section, and was the best coloured of the day. 

Picture of her eventing







Unfortunatly havn't got one of her standing up square on this computer for you to see conformation, but her weak areas are:

*Her feet are pretty flat, and quite weak and brittle
*She is very fine, so needs a bit of bone added
*Would like foal to be at least 15.2hh+, but no bigger than 16.2hh
*Hasn't got the best paces, they are long and flat.
*She is a little bay TB mare, so would like some 'presence' added.

Here is a picture of her foal







And a cute picture of them in the snow!







So any ideas!!!!!!!! Preferably not a pure TB as I want a bit of bone added, but open to suggesstions!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ideal sort of mare for a Welsh Part-bred horse stallion;will get athleticism,bone and toughness.


----------



## Willow1306 (12 December 2010)

I used Don Aqui on my mare to breed an event type. He stands at Morayfirth Stud and is worth a look.

ETA - foal arrived this year and was 1 mark off a higher first premium in the eventing section, out of a mare who is SJ bred. Foalie is a very nice person and by all accounts does move, though I rarely get to see him move.


----------



## maestro (12 December 2010)

Ganton Rufus is one of my old favourites with good competition bloodlines, certainly worth checking up on.


----------



## millitiger (12 December 2010)

Brief Encounter?

He is a chunky boy, proven eventing and all of the stock I have seen by him are very nice with lovely limbs.


----------



## 2Conker (12 December 2010)

maestro said:



			Ganton Rufus is one of my old favourites with good competition bloodlines, certainly worth checking up on.
		
Click to expand...

That's the one; reckon you and I might know each other - bred by George Coombe and myself?!  The one on page 20 this week's HH is by him, and many other competing youngsters.


----------



## jillygem (12 December 2010)

What about jumbo? From what I have seen can't really go wrong with him!


----------



## eventrider23 (12 December 2010)

I would agree with Brief Encounter.....especially when you consider what proven stock he comes from with 4* eventing siblings.


----------



## illy89 (12 December 2010)

I used Brief Encounter on my tb mare in order to breed myself an eventer, my filly is lovely - she can really move and has a good amount of bone! My mare has bags of scope but not the best movement and she is also quite hot headed so i chose BE for his movement and temperament. Here are some pics in case you are interested:





Losing baby coat hence looking like a scruff bag in this pic!!





Last pic is at about 5months





She is 7 months now and we have just begun to wean her which is being very chilled about!


----------



## charlimouse (12 December 2010)

Funny you should say Brief Encounter, I already own his full sister!!!!!!


----------



## angrovestud (12 December 2010)

I think we may have what you are looking for 16.2hh Graded grade C SJ & 3/4 TB 1/4 ID type. reg Weatherbys NTR







And sire of these progeny his best foals are out of fine TBs and are truly stunning his first crop are 4 year olds next year he has had placed youngstock at Bramham 09 10. plain and coloured he himself is from a sucessful family of Event stock.





yearling gelding.





His racehorse son 16.1hh at nearly 3





our filly out of a 13.3hh and the filly is 15.1hh at 3.





filly foal from this year.
if you would like to come and see himself for yourself please PM me we are in Yorks
He is a family friend and is great with very small children, and his own family.


----------



## angrovestud (12 December 2010)

Sorry I forgot to mention Ricco will give your mare more bone and very good movement he has a very good long stride his racing son has movement of a dressage horse and I was at our trainers yesterday and I was told he jumps with great ease, and he is a flat horse.
Ricco pedigree is superb he is by Captain maverick who William Micklem has Identified as a sire of not as he sired the Puissance horse Sarahs Pride.
 Riccos dam side you have the event line the Stallion Zhivago by the same sire as Mcraffles Zhivago went on to sire  Mr Todd & Tullibards Shakepear,  both Eventers,who in turn have sired  advanced event horses including Cornsay Grouse, 316 BE  points, and Kilfinnie with 451 BE points, and have competed at Burghley.
hope this helps


----------



## eventrider23 (12 December 2010)

Charliemouse - if you already lucky enough to have his full sister and are pleased with her then I would say no brainer.


----------



## Foxfolly (12 December 2010)

If you are interested in using a younger less proven stallion then Mr Darco might be of interest. 













He would definitely suit a TB mare as he is very powerful and athletic and would add the bone and movement you are looking for, he stands at 16.1. He is mainly BWB with a bit of ISH on his Dam side, he is by Unbelievable Darco out of a Zarlequin mare.

He has a great scopey jump and moves very well with powerful paces and will be out eventing himself next year. He has a fab temperament and his 2 offspring have both got his athleticism and movement.

http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_29231.html

Darco's Casanova 2010 Colt out of a TB x KWPN mare






Darco's Harlot 2009 Filly out of a WB x (Welsh/Arab) mare






We are in Yorkshire just 8 miles from Thirsk, and both his offspring and their Dam's are available to view with us.


----------



## LEC (12 December 2010)

I love Rantis Diamond. He is ISH and all his stock have been smart and brave. http://www.redinaghstud.com/rantis_diamond_4.html
I think he would be a super cross with a TB.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (12 December 2010)

We used Cobra(Carthago Z X Langraf) on our TB mare.She is just 16h and is what I consider slightly light of bone.Her 2 year old is now standing at 16.1 and has an incredible attitude,conformation, and movement.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ballyloskey?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/6HaUfCXWU7A


----------



## air78 (13 December 2010)

What about Kasparow? I think he's fab and would be my choice on my own TB mare.

http://www.kasparow.com/en/


----------



## cundlegreen (13 December 2010)

I don't know where you are, but you might want to checkout Dalcotes new stallion Parkmore Master, especially to breed an eventer. I saw him as a 2 yr old, and thought he was very nice, and has a great pedigree. http://www.dalcotes.co.uk/


----------



## Bedlam (13 December 2010)

Not sure if anybody has mentioned Grafenstolz yet? He's currently top of my list for my smallish filly next year. Some super Grafenstolz youngsters at the futurity this year.


----------



## eventrider23 (13 December 2010)

Another suggestion would be El Thuder at Brendon Stud.  He is WB (Holstein) but contains a very high % of TB blood in him through Ladykiller, etc.  His sire is Thunder vd Zuuthoeve (Argentinus) and he himself has teh most amazing temperament.  I have had 2 foals by him - one out of a WPB mare and the other a WB mare....both achieved BEF 1st Prems - the one out of the WPB as a yearling in the SJer section and was reserve high score and the one out of the WB in the eventing section as a foal and yearling and was both years the reserve high score.  He throws VERY blood foals to all types of mares (I have seen a huge variety of foals by him).  All are bay with very little white, huge presence, superb temperaments and are showing huge ability over fences as well as movement.


----------



## only_me (13 December 2010)

If you would like another coloured, there is always Glenhill Gold, advanced eventer - he is short, excellent feet and decent amount of bone (proper ISH). He may be a bit big though, he stands at 16.3 (i think). 
He produces lovely foals with lovely temperments, great moving too. My friend has 3 foals from him, the oldest is 3 this year, and very nice, good markings too. 
Plus my boy is by him, and he is the best 

Or cross with a connie - templebrady fiar bui, or Jack sparrow

This horse is nice -http://www.ballinteggartstud.com/showstallion.php?jid=5
He has produced a horse which I am in love with, she is eventing and has just won a 1*! Lovely lovely mare, quite sharp, but seriously talented.

RID - http://www.ballinteggartstud.com/showstallion.php?jid=10

Or this one looks nice!
http://www.highlandviewlodge.com/stallions.asp


----------



## kerilli (13 December 2010)

I used Jumbo frozen on my t.b. event mare, she caught first time, no regrets at all about my choice. I was lucky enough to meet him when I went up to Twemlows to collect her, he really is an awesome boy in every way imho.


----------



## shirleyno2 (13 December 2010)

El-Thuder


----------



## Happy Hunter (14 December 2010)

Another  vote for a cleveland Bay
How about OAKENBANK GRENADIER 
http://www.thomsonbrookclevelandbays.co.uk/Stallion.html

My friend has a foal by him born this year and its movement is so lovely!

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._477734079398_501319398_5482681_7659001_n.jpg


----------



## charlimouse (15 December 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas. Plenty of food for thought during these long winter evenings!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci07 (15 December 2010)

Primo Pageant? down in Surrey. TB but heavier TB, proven event sire, very nice character as I had the pleasure of making his acquaintance.


----------



## millbrook26 (28 December 2010)

WOW its mega hard to pick !!
     i have just bought a tb broodmare so its intresting so read this thread! 
my freind had 2 stunning foals by spirit so pleased that he worked well on your mare.
on the quess you want an event type but not going down the tb line monte carlo has proved his worth kwpn 16.1 so not to big for her,also treliver decanter (if you dont mind a dilute) is highly placed in the bef sire rank but stands 16.3? but has proven youngstock eventing.the only other off the top of my head is slivester also placed high in bef but a bit more costly than the last two GOOD LUCK !! x


----------



## TayloredEq (28 December 2010)

If you are veering away from coloureds and looking around a bit more then feel free to take a look at my boy - Valeur R.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Valeur-R/192727204978 for pics of him and some of his youngstock.

please PM me or look at the website for more info


----------



## competitiondiva (28 December 2010)

I second El thunder, Wb but with alot of blood there so perfect for event lines.  and to add to the mix how about:

Cash point, love this stallion, check out the you tube footage link at the bottom of the page:
http://www.meadowstud.com/cash_point_54.html

And Wolkenderry, lots of blood through the londonderry lines so again good for eventing, and should improve on the paces!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHkZnhi5fyY
owned by jaxmath on here!

Both of the above stallions are around the 16.3 mark, lovely horses but if you're looking at something a bit smaller how about future illusion:
http://www.futuresporthorses.co.uk/Future_illusion1.htm


----------



## Touchwood (29 December 2010)

I would make a suggestion for a boy who stands with us - Carousel.  He is AES and SHB(GB) elite life approved and by Caretino.  He throws a lot of blood and jump, and is very proven in event breeding - he had 2 of his children at Burghley this year, including Carousel Quest, who won in 2009.  I have seen quite a few of his children out of TB mares and they are all great event types.
Please feel free to PM me if you would like any more information.


----------



## Spiderman (29 December 2010)

Lots of good suggestions.  With a TB mare to get more lift to her paces, personally I would go for a warmblood or warmblood/TB.

Amour G could be worth considering. Only a young stallion but several people have used him on TB mares last year and this.
He was awarded Elite Premiums in both dressage and sj, very lightly competed has placed BS, schooled x country and is highly regarded by top trainers and judges that have seen him.


----------



## vecthom (6 January 2011)

Please view Vecthom Dirty Rotten Scoundrel. He a STUNNING KWPN coloured stallion with the right amount of bone for a TB to produce a eventer. Not only that but he has a amazing jump and outstanding movement which you can see by the pictures. There are very few coloured stallions with his breeding that jump and move like him with a temperament like his.He is bold and brave and careful with scope over the fence but has superb paces with a active hindleg an much lift and suspension. He has very correct conformation but He has up to now only been used to stand at stud but is currently in training for BD. He has been used on top horses up to date inc top belgium showjump mares, Zangersheide mares, and Top irish event mares. His youngstock is still only young but one is being prepared for stallion grading. He is suited for a range of mares but his foals to TB'S have been SUPERB!
Please see www.vecthomstud.co.uk and look up vecthom dirty rotten scoundrel and view the menu bar where you can view pictures of him and some of his youngstock. He has not only a famous sire line but a incredible dam line being mostly high quality TB competition stallions who competed at FEI level dressage and national level jumpers. They were also fully licensed for KWPN and TRAKEHNER with their successe's. His dam is a PRESTATIE mare who has produced a international dressage horse, medium level dressage horse and 1m30 jumper and another licensed stallion.


----------



## libertehorsebox (6 January 2011)

Hi Charlimouse

I have a lovely young (5yr) sports horse stallion, with exceptional dressage and jump blood. He is by the world champion dressage stallion Furst Heinrich and out of a St. pr mare by Acord. He is 16.2 (not huge) and will really suit a smart TB sports horse mare.

Having competed lightly but successfully in his first year under saddle(Shearwater 4yr old Championship Finalist 2010, Badminton Young Dressage Horse 4yrs Championship Finalist 2010), he is training on well over the winter and will compete both dressage and SJ. He is based in ashby de la zouche with Clair Gordon.
He has that rare mixture of presence and performance. He will suit most mares conformation and bone wise and his movement is exceptionally well balanced and uphill (even as a 2yr old).
He will stand at Twemlows in Whitchurch, Cheshire and his stud fee will be £550 (NFFR 1st Oct), with discounts for graded/proven mares and deposits taken before 1st of March.
please let me know if you would like anymore info, im just in the process of finishing his website and stud cards. We would love to meet you at either Hartpury or Addington stallion parades if your going.
we have a facebook page with photos etc (Franklyn Sugar)
Ruth & Frank


----------



## christine48 (6 January 2011)

I don't know what your budget is. We used Contendro, he really stamps his stock. The majority aren't that big. There seem to be some coming through dressage and eventing as well as show jumping. Ours is small, very quality, amazing jump and feet like rock.


----------

